

Please Participate in Research on Hackers (7 minute survey) - dzhiurgis
http://southampton.ac.uk/~js7e11/research/

======
lutusp
This is a repeat posting of a survey with serious methodological flaws, not
least of which is a failure to define its terms. "Hacker" can and does mean
nearly anything.

